
Austin Police Beat Up Men for Jaywalking in Texas - fahimulhaq
https://photographyisnotacrime.com/2015/11/austin-police-beat-up-men-for-jaywalking-in-texas/
======
asimjalis
Weird, that they are so focused on jaywalking when Austin is #12 worst city
for burglaries and car thefts.

[http://www.kvue.com/story/news/local/2015/01/28/report-
austi...](http://www.kvue.com/story/news/local/2015/01/28/report-austin-one-
of-the-most-dangerous-cities-to-own-property/22454517/)

